# Upgrade to dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1c breaks getmail

## Yminus

With dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0j everything works fine:

```
getmail -r ~/.getmail/getmailrc

getmail version 4.36.0

Copyright (C) 1998-2012 Charles Cazabon.  Licensed under the GNU GPL version 2.

SimpleIMAPSSLRetriever:user@mailstore.eu:993:

  msg 15/16 (4248 bytes) delivered

  msg 16/16 (21499 bytes) delivered

  2 messages (25747 bytes) retrieved, 26 skipped
```

After upgrading to dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1c it breaks:

```
getmail -r ~/.getmail/getmailrc

getmail version 4.36.0

Copyright (C) 1998-2012 Charles Cazabon.  Licensed under the GNU GPL version 2.

SimpleIMAPSSLRetriever:user@mailstore.eu:993:

getmailrc: operation error (socket sslerror during connect ([Errno 1] _ssl.c:504: error:140773F2:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:sslv3 alert unexpected message))

  0 messages (0 bytes) retrieved, 0 skipped
```

As it works with >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0 I don't think it's related to this bug: dev-libs/openssl-1.0.0+: SSLv2 is disabled by default which can cause "tlsv1 alert decode error".

Any help?

----------

